# Rate check please.



## ThomasTTTF (Jul 12, 2021)

AMS- Granular
21-0-0

1 pound of granular AMS dissolved in 1 gallon of water applied to 1000sqft...would be .21 lbs of actual N applied to the turf ?

Appreciate it.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Tpack (10 mo ago)

50 lb. bag contains 10.5 lbs. of N.

50 x 21% = 10.5

10.5 ÷ 50= .21 lbs. of N....

.21 per gallon / per 1000 sq. ft.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I always thought the easiest conversion was to figure how much to apply based on the N you wanted.

Say you want .21 lbs of N ÷ N%(.21) x sq ft1000 (1)

.21÷.21 x 1 = 1lb


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

^I second this too. I usually work backwards from the rate I want. Although my math skills suck and I usually end up checking it forward and backwards to be safe.


----------

